# Oil for Renault engine



## bendog

Having just taken delivery of our new Adria Vision 647 I would like to know what oil to put in the engine , its the Renault Master 150 , my local dealer tells me it should be Elf competion oil 10/40 , but have read some where it should be sinthetic , any ideas .


----------



## teemyob

*Oil*

Mobil 1 ESP

Or Total QUARTZ INEO MC3 5W30

Both are low saps for Euro IV and V Engines with DPF

If you dont have DPF then you do not need low saps!

TM


----------



## bendog

Thanks for that teemyob , how do I know if its got DPF .


----------



## teemyob

bendog said:


> Thanks for that teemyob , how do I know if its got DPF .


What model year is the Chassis?
Is it a Master?


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

Wow!! teemyob it looks like I've got to learn a whole new language to prop the bar up and talk about oil.


----------



## teemyob

*Bar*



Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:


> Wow!! teemyob it looks like I've got to learn a whole new language to prop the bar up and talk about oil.


My apologies, am I talking in garbechnical?

DPF (Diesel Particulate Filter)

Low SAPS (Sulphated Ash, Phosphorus, Sulphur)

If you have a DPF, you should be using a good quality Low Saps Oil.


----------



## tramp

hi bendog,
basically fully synthetic for 2 year 20,000mls service intervals or semi synthetic 10,000 mls for 12 mnth intervals - as stated by my trusted Renault truck dealer [official dealer] not a motorhome dealer.

you can mix semi synthetic will normal oil . BUT NEVER mix semi with full synthetic oil.

we always changed our oil yearly in the spring with shell diesel semi synth oil never had a prob in our renault 2.5dci 05 model , but its your van so your choice.

If you are going to France why not get it serviced their much cheaper and they use correct oil etc.


----------



## teemyob

*Oil*



tramp said:


> hi bendog,
> basically fully synthetic for 2 year 20,000mls service intervals or semi synthetic 10,000 mls for 12 mnth intervals - as stated by my trusted Renault truck dealer [official dealer] not a motorhome dealer.
> 
> you can mix semi synthetic will normal oil . BUT NEVER mix semi with full synthetic oil.
> 
> we always changed our oil yearly in the spring with shell diesel semi synth oil never had a prob in our renault 2.5dci 05 model , but its your van so your choice.
> 
> If you are going to France why not get it serviced their much cheaper and they use correct oil etc.


That advice is okay for non DPF engines up to Euro IV. However, if you have a Euro IV or V with DPF, you should be using a low saps oil. Failure to do so can result in costly problems with the DPF and warranty issues.

TM


----------



## NormanB

Tramp, that's an interesting point I wasn't aware of about never mixing semi synthetic and fully synthetic - do you know what problem is created if they are mixed?


----------



## oldbutuseful

*Oil for a Renualt 150 dCi*

Read the Renault Master Maintenance Booklet for engine oil specification (page 14 in mine). I have a Knaus on a Renault Master dCi 150. My vehicle is fitted with an exhaust gas particulate filter. The oil must be ACEA C3 standard 5W30. This is a fully synthetic oil. If no exhaust gas particulate filter the oil spec is ACEA A3/B4 10W40. Use 10W40 with a particulate filter and you will damage it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Stanner

Exactly - if you have a handbook why does the question need asking?

The problem is convincing garages and indeed even main dealers that their bulk oil (bought in bulk, but charged to you at the per litre price) isn't suitable for everything they service.

A few years ago there was a widespread failure by Vauxhall dealers to use the correct oil for a new range of engines.


----------



## bendog

Thanks everyone that replied to my problem , it looks like I need to find out if my Renault Master 09 model is fitted with a DPF . I see that new vans are fitted with them but mine will have been chassie cowl with a alko .


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

Any one know what these DPF things look like? I presume they are somewhere on the exhaust pipe.


----------



## Stanner

A cross between a silencer and a catalytic converter.


----------



## wobby

*Re: Bar*



teemyob said:


> Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! teemyob it looks like I've got to learn a whole new language to prop the bar up and talk about oil.
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies, am I talking in garbechnical?
> 
> DPF (Diesel Particulate Filter)
> 
> Low SAPS (Sulphated Ash, Phosphorus, Sulphur)
> 
> If you have a DPF, you should be using a good quality Low Saps Oil.
Click to expand...

Teemyob,
Its all a bit tech for me, so what do I put in my new 3 Ltre Merc.

Wobby


----------



## bendog

Rang Renault today , they told me my engine is not fitted with a DPF and the oil should be 5/40 synthetic , they also told me that the warranty started in June 09 when it deliverd to Adria , I took delivery 2 Nov09 .


----------



## Stanner

bendog said:


> they also told me that the warranty started in June 09 when it deliverd to Adria , I took delivery 2 Nov09 .


You're lucky mine had expired before the van was 1st registered.

You need to read this thread...........
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-71332.html
Then you need to contact your dealer to see if they have already set the reset process in motion and if they haven't they need to contact Adria and get them to contact Renault.

My chassis was originally supplied to Trigano/CI in 2007 but not 1st regged until 2009 and hopefully by now my warranty start date has been reset - I must check sometime.


----------



## teemyob

*Re: Bar*



wobby said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! teemyob it looks like I've got to learn a whole new language to prop the bar up and talk about oil.
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies, am I talking in garbechnical?
> 
> DPF (Diesel Particulate Filter)
> 
> Low SAPS (Sulphated Ash, Phosphorus, Sulphur)
> 
> If you have a DPF, you should be using a good quality Low Saps Oil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Teemyob,
> Its all a bit tech for me, so what do I put in my new 3 Ltre Merc.
> 
> Wobby
Click to expand...

Low Saps but not just any old Low Saps

Mobil ESP
Total MC3

Almost anything that is MB 229.51 229.31 Spec

But be careful! Many will say low saps and try to sell it as suitable for "Modern Sprinters" Shell Rimula Low Saps here is not MB229.31/51 So more suited to Trucks

Beware you will need 12.5 Litres of Oil!

I hope this helps and I hope you get the Handbrake/Cruise/Mirror issues sorted. If I can help any more, please ask or send a PM

Good Luck,
TM


----------



## 5bells

*particle filters*

Thanks to all on this topic have discovered our 07 master has a dpf and the local dealer has used wrong oil .
It took a few calls and checks to find out.
Renault UK at first had no knowledge of my chassis number but when I phoned again about oil I was told that their system had been at fault was now ok and that our master does have a dpf,by this time a few clues had led me to the same conclusion.
The clues were firstly a nice clean tail pipe second the filter emblem on the
panel third looking underneath could see the injector and sensor pipes
front and rear of filter.
Once again many thanks to all on this topic ,I would not have known without you all.
This is our first reply so hope it goes through ok, Will learn how to thank indivduals in due course 5bells


----------

